# SuperWaba vs. Microedition auf dem Acer n10



## Gimkin (15. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand versucht hat Superwaba oder die Microedition auf dem Acer n10 zu installieren, und wie das so funktioniert hat. Auch wollte ich gerne wissen, ob jemand weiß wo die Vor- Nachteile der beiden möglichkeiten (SuperWaba/Microedition) liegen.

Danke.  :###


----------



## tomkruse (15. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Verzeih meine Neugier, aber was bitte ist SuperWaba?!

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2004)

SuperWaba ist eine VM mit der man auf PDAs Java Programme laufen lassen kann. Allerdings sind ein paar klassen nicht implementiert.

http://www.superwaba.com.br/en/dochow.asp


----------



## tomkruse (20. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Also ich schätze mal, das ist sowas in der Art wie Personal Java?!

Könnte interessant sein ... wobe ich denke, daß dieses Superwaba-Zeugs besser geeignet ist, denn J2ME ist schon SEHR eingeschränkt.

cu - Tom.


----------

